# Public Reefs Deployed Last Year ?



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that I saw a list somewhere of State Water reefs deployed
last year. I believe the list showed about 12-15 sites with descriptions. Can't
seem to find them anywhere. Could someone please post them here?

Thanks for the assistance: notworthy:


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

I've been using the State's list lately. Have not seen/nor am aware of an updated Escambia AR list. It's got all the 2016 in it. Hope it helps

http://myfwc.com/media/3087487/reeflocations.xlsx


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks Redlegs you da man!!!


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm headed to Destin in Oct/Nov and am planning to fish a lot during the trip, and not familiar with this area very well. What's the easiest way to view these on a map? 

I see lots of places in Okaloosa county, and only a few in Walton.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Best Defense .. you're welcome..

dsj1000 .. there are tons of threads in this forum and over on THT on how to convert GPS waypoints to something like Google Earth.


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

Will check them out - thanks.

I hope one of them addresses importing from a Excel file into a Lowrance format. My last attempts were unsuccessful; could not get my HDS unit to display them.


----------



## JFG (Jul 4, 2010)

Try the Okaloosa county site, here's another link https://www.arcgis.com/home/webmap/viewer.html?webmap=974b5442a3aa43c2bc78f24ed7831d30

New reefs were just deployed in walton county, see attached. The forum won't allow attachment of a URS format. I have some starter GSP numbers that should load directly into your lowrance if you'd like a head start. PM your email.

As for mapping software, ExpertGPS will work with excel lists ect. they have a free trial version.

Enjoy your trip to Destin.


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

JFG - thanks for the info. PM sent.

Don


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

there some already in lowance format public number "sets" on strike lines (no affiliation, google is our friend). The zip file includes instructions.

Since I've done this a year or 2 or 15; When playing around with a new device format, I try to keep it simple. I start with 5 numbers that are well known. I also keep the site ID's simple, and minimize the additional info/comments. In most cases it's the long site id's or special characters (things like comma's, tabs, colons)in the description or comments that get "interpreted" by the device and subsequently fail. Takes a few tries but nominally one can figure out what the device likes and doesn't like.
One of my favorite programs (licensed for 10 years so far)is GPSutils. (http://www.gpsu.co.uk/)
The developers have been supporting it for at least 15 years, and actually answer their emails which is unheard of now adays in the software sales arena. Also very unequal to buy once for lifetime, instead of paying for updates.
They have a few free converters, and a limited version of their software that lets you convert 50 numbers (at or least used to). No, I don't get a kickback lol
There is a high degree of learning about GPS data and properties, but good support..


----------

